# How to repair CRT antiglare coating.



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi!

I bought a used Nokia 445Pro monitor some weeks ago - and the picture was flawless until yesterday when I cleaned the screen with a lightly wet cloth. 
After i lightly rubbed away the stains there suddenly where areas where the antiglare coating was not flawless anymore. 
I suspect the guy who selled it to me uses some kind of windshield repair stuff to cover these areas but I dont have a clue what exactly it could have been - because I would have already bought the same stuff because it is extremly annoying to me to have not a perfect picture.
So there are no scratched just the antiglare coating is not ok - idea what to do?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

*Screenshot*


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried toothpaste - didnt help


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2007)

I am completely unsure. Normal anti glare coatings dont wash off with water, so it must have been something custom. I'm sure you can find something at an auto shop, perhaps?


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 25, 2007)

Not pretending to be an expert on it but arnt anti glare coatings a layer of film?
If so, you are fucked my friend


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes its a layer of clear varnish


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2007)

um, just remove it all?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

With gasoline (95 or 98)? I gave it a thought already but it would be really my last resort.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2007)

I've always heard that once it come of that it GONE.  All though you might want to look into a anti glare screen that clips to the CRT.

Not heard of it but maybe there's a spray what would require you to remove the old so you can replace it.  But would think this would be pretty tricky.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 25, 2007)

Does it really need anti glare? I mean, cant you just down the brightness?
Or is it for radiation protection too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Does it really need anti glare? I mean, cant you just down the brightness?
> Or is it for radiation protection too.



lol, lcd's don't give off enough radiation to be harmful.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 25, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, lcd's don't give off enough radiation to be harmful.



Its a CRT


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Not pretending to be an expert on it but arnt anti glare coatings a layer of film?
> If so, you are fucked my friend



I believe you are right - it would make sense that there is a layer of film which polarises the light in order to reduce glare. Therefore, I very much doubt there are any sort of sprays or other aftermarket fixes, other than buying a filter screen.

My choice would be either to buy a new screen or get a filter, but if you choose the latter you may need to remove all the stuff which is on there already.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

radiation protection usually happens inside the CRT - in the Tube with a nett like part


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its a CRT



what the hell? i've never seen a crt with an anti glare coating!


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 25, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> what the hell? i've never seen a crt with an anti glare coating!



I think its a flat panel, from what i saw in google images.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess you could all ways try e-mailing viewsonic about it if your still not sure.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

You meen Nokia?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2007)

CRT nearly always had anti-glare on them... LCD do as well, but CRT definately had it too.

I think auto shops may be a good bet, i doubt nokias solution is something you can just buy off the shelf. Contact the guy you got it from and see what he used, if anything - it may be the only way to get it done.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprises a damp cloth (no chemicals) would do this. Are you sure the cloth was clean. Could the marks possibly be a DEPOSIT you put on, rather than the anti-galre rubbing off?  Water marks can look aweful, if the water was not clean and/or is "hard water"

I've washed down CRT with mild detergent on damp cloth to clean finger prints and grime. NEVER had a problem.

Your situation seems very unusual.

1./ DO NOT USE PETROL to clean

2./ If you want to use a cleaner product, then use the small spray cans designed for CRTs or for cleaning spectacles.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2007)

No chemicals were used in cleaning and they are no water marks - i can´t wash them away - also - when I tried removing the anti glare coating from my old nokia monitor (446XPro) not even gasoline had any effect - so I have no way to remove the anti glare coating on my Nokia 445Pro and would not like to do it anyway. I have to call to guy I got the CRT from he definitly knows what he put on it and afterwards go to an auto shop tomorrow - hope its not like a 30€  investment cause I am low on budget


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2007)

Laurijan said:


> You meen Nokia?



BUT i be leave The Nokia badge is all they have to do with it.  And is made by Viewsonic.


Maybe some thing like windex would take all the crap of there. Monitor cleaning fluids are they not suppossed to help to keep that stuff on ?..

Kinda looks like some one been smoking around it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 25, 2007)

Try using a detergent just in case there is oil on there. If it is glue, use something like eucalytus oil to remove the glue, then use detergent to remove the oil.

... and good luck fixing it.


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 26, 2007)

AsRock said:


> BUT i be leave The Nokia badge is all they have to do with it.  And is made by Viewsonic.
> 
> 
> Maybe some thing like windex would take all the crap of there.



Yeah I think thats correct.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

Not really sure if it works or not, nor am I advising it but I ran across this looking to help out in your delemma.....http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=608958


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Not really sure if it works or not, nor am I advising it but I ran across this looking to help out in your delemma.....http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=608958



Same stuff I use on my glasstop oven range.  You may even be able to use a SOFT "scotchbrite" pad to help scrub, but I would test it in the corner first.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 29, 2007)

I didnt find anythink in a car shop that suited my problem also the seller I bought the monitor from said that I had shrubed off the antiglare coating and that there was no stuff on the screen as I bought it. So removing the coating with a glasstop oven cleaner is the only way and I try it on my old Nokia 446XPro first. I also found out that a black desktop color helps to cover this marks a little bit


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 29, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Not really sure if it works or not, nor am I advising it but I ran across this looking to help out in your delemma.....http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=608958



Thanks a lot it is JUST the thing I need


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 1, 2007)

I used glasstop oven cleaner (Mr Muscle 2,5€) and it worked PERFECTLY. I even didnt have to rub hard and the antiglare coating was away and I have a flawless picture again. I am a happy man now. Love you guys!!


----------

